# Verwenden von SAX zur Transformation



## pat270881 (23. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein XML-File einlesen und die Daten formatiert in ein html-outputfile schreiben. ich weiß dass es gut mit XSL-Stylesheets geht, trotzdem würde ich gerne SAX verwenden. Kennt dazu jemand vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial oder Beispielressourcen...?

lg pat


----------



## pat270881 (23. Okt 2006)

Mit der methode characters vom ContentHandler kann ich ja den Text von Elementen ausgeben. Aber wie kann ich nun steuern, dass ich nur von bestimmten Elementen den Inhalt ausgeben kann? - denn die character methode wird ja immer automatisch aufgerufen wenn das xml-file abgearbeitet wird...

pat


----------



## hupfdule (24. Okt 2006)

Es werden ja auch die anderen Methoden, wie startElement(...) aufgerufen. In diesen erfährst du, dass sich ein neues Element geöffnet hat. Dieses Element merkst du dir und greifst darauf zurück, wenn die character(...) Methode aufgerufen wird. Dein Handler ist quasi zustandsbehaftet.


----------

